# Tug "Superman"



## Lincoln Imp (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi is Keith Day still out there from my days on "Superduck"(Jester) with the sadly missed Terry Gay


----------



## Jub (May 3, 2010)

Did you know my brother Chas Rumkee on her ?


----------

